
TFX: A TensorFlow-based production scale machine learning platform - indogooner
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/10/03/tfx-a-tensorflow-based-production-scale-machine-learning-platform/
======
PaulHoule
Brilliant!

    
    
      > We want the user to treat data errors with the
      > same rigor and care that they deal with bugs in code.
      > To promote this practice, we allow anomalies to be
      > filed just like any software bug where they are 
      > documented, tracked, and eventually resolved. 
    

If a human screws something up we expect that person to fix it. If an A.I.
screws up, we're like "we're within 2% of the best score on Kaggle so we're
doing pretty good".

A.I. is not going to replace humans until we have a disciplined process to get
it to work right.

